# Welding Table Question.



## PaPa_Jack (Jul 24, 2016)

I bought a welding table at an auction. It is 48" X 60" and 1 inch thick. It weighs about 800 pounds. Not bad for $100. My question is about drilling 5/8" holes in a pattern on 4" centers throughout at least half of the table. These would be great for making jigs on the table. Would a mag drill handle this? How many annular cuttyer do you think would be required. I figure about 72 holes in all.

Jack


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 24, 2016)

1 cutter should do it if you treat it right


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 24, 2016)

Mag drill should do the job just fine. Use pipe threading oil or similar while drilling to make your cutters last. Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 25, 2016)

This is all assuming the top is A36 or similar. Likely is, so you should be fine.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree with all answers. You might need a 2" long annular cutter to ensure breakthrough.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 25, 2016)

100 bucks!! What a deal!
Picture please.
For a welding or work table I like 3.5 to 4 inches overhang of the top so it's easy to clamp parts. 
As to pre- drilling holes, they all two often aren't where you need them. I would just put holes where I knew they would be useful or as needed.
Holes near the edge are no problem to reach but those well inside the table can be a pain when your trying to hold parts,bolts, and place nuts.
What some have done is drill and tap for 3/8", 1/2" or 5/8" as needed and install set screws to keep the threads safe from splatter.
With a 1" top you wouldn't have to tap all the way through. So a stud could be inserted and it wouldn't screw out the bottom.
Just some options to consider.


----------



## PaPa_Jack (Jul 25, 2016)

The table already has a few 3/8" holes drilled in it a a couple of those are threaded. I wanted 5/8 inch holes so I can use, or make, Strong Hand accessories.

At the moment I cannot clamp to the edge. This table was used in an injection molding plant and they must have done a lot of drilling on it. They welded a heavy angle iron around the perimeter to form a trough. There are two drops underneath to drain liquids to buckets. I want to cut the troghs off the table, but that is going to take a lot of work. Even with a good torch, which I don't have.


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 23, 2016)

YES
I have use a mag drill for drilling & tapping up to 3/4 NC in 3/4 plate works great
I just use drill bit for the holes

Dave



PaPa_Jack said:


> I bought a welding table at an auction. It is 48" X 60" and 1 inch thick. It weighs about 800 pounds. Not bad for $100. My question is about drilling 5/8" holes in a pattern on 4" centers throughout at least half of the table. These would be great for making jigs on the table. Would a mag drill handle this? How many annular cuttyer do you think would be required. I figure about 72 holes in all.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 23, 2016)

Ideal Speeds and Feeds will change some depending on if she is cast iron or steel.
Use a mag drill!

Daryl


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know what type of welding you do.
If you do much Shielded (arc/stick) welding then you might want to source some misc shaped pieces.
I don't mig. I do OA, TIG and Shielded. When I shield I use the misc pieces to protect my top from splatter.
Planning ahead will save future messes.

Daryl


----------

